# Help needed re "Vacuum" marked jar



## Hallibag (Jul 10, 2020)

Can anyone tell me anything about this jar? It's embossed with the word "Vacuum" and has an unusual rim. I was told that this jar was made in Toronto in the 1920's but have no idea if this is correct or not, as my research has led nowhere. Thanks!


----------



## coreya (Jul 11, 2020)

Your jar is a #2862 in the Red Book, patented in Canada 1924 by Sager Glass Corp Ltd, Toronto. Lid was sealed with a vacuum pump. Lid and top hard to find. listed 65-70


----------



## Hallibag (Jul 11, 2020)

Thank you, Coreya!


----------



## coreya (Jul 11, 2020)

your very welcome


----------

